# Gentoo als Gast in VirtualBox (+ Gnome 3)

## Jarod-IV

Hallo zusammen, ich versuch grad Gentoo als gast in VirtualBox zum laufen zu kriegen, hab damit aber einige probleme.

Gleich vorweg, es is nich meine erste Gentoo install, habs schon seit paar jahren aufm lappi und unter VMware laufen, was allerdings nich heißen soll, dass die ursachen nich irgendwelche banalitäten sein könnten  :Wink: 

Ich hab für die installation die neuste version von VirtualBox (4.1. :Cool:  sowie den aktuellen Kernel (3.1.10-r1), xorg-server (1.11.2-r2) und gnome (3.2.1) genutzt und mich so weit an die entsprechenden anleitungen zur Installation gehalten (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml, http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Virtualbox_Guest).

Verlief auch alles ohne nennenswerte probleme, bis ich dann die guest-additions zum laufen bringen wollte.

1. versuch: app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.1.8 emerged, shared folders und die stufenlose bildschirmauflösung funktionierten perfekt, die gemeinsame zwischenablage und die 3D beschleunigung (obwohl in den VM eigenschaften aktiviert) hingegen nicht.

Hier kurz meine make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

2. versuch: virtualbox-guest-additions wieder unemerged und dafür die VirtualBox Guest-Additions von der entsprechenden ISO von VirtualBox installiert. Gnome startete nun wie gewollt mit der gnome-shell (Unity), 3D Acceleration scheint so also zu funktionieren, allerdings nur bis zum login, danach hing sich gnome auf (crash beim login => logout => aufgehangen).

3. versuch: Genkernel. Die selben ergebnisse (wie überraschend)

4. versuch: Sabayon. Von der live CD gebootet funktionierte alles bestens (gnome 3.2 mit unity etc). Lokal installiert dann aber wieder die selben probleme wie schon mit der manuellen Gentoo install.

Bin jezz gewisser maßen out of options, hat irgendjemand hier Gentoo _mit_ Gnome 3 _und_ Uniti (gnome-shell, oder wenigstens mit aktivierter 3D beschleunigung) in VirtualBox mal erfolgreich zum laufen gekricht?

----------

## misterjack

 *Jarod-IV wrote:*   

> Uniti

 

Was ist das? Ich denke, du meinst unity und unity != gnome-shell. Dann ist es recht sinnfrei zu fragen, wer es zum laufen bekommen hat, da sich indirekt Komplettlösungen zu erbetteln nicht die feine Art ist. Wie du es konfiguriert hast und was die Logdateien sagen wäre interessant.

----------

## Jarod-IV

Bitte verzeih den Rechtschreibfehler. Ja, ich meine Unity. Danke auch für den hinweis, hatte das beides immer in einem topf zusammen geschmissen aber ja hast recht, sind zwei verschiedene oberflächen von denen ich Unity meine. 

Nein, ich möchte nicht indirekt eine Komplettlösung erbetteln, frag mich warum du mir sofort böse absichten unterstellen must. Bei google und auch hier im forum findet man absolut nichts zum thema 3D beschleunigung in VirtualBox mit den guest-additions ausm portage (und schon ar nicht in verbindung mit gnome 3). Scheinbar bin ich der einzige bei dem es nicht funktioniert. Bei den live CDs funktionierts aber also scheints prinzipiell zu gehen, wo also ist der fehler? Ich hab keine idee und deswegen der post hier. Du siehst, keine böse absicht, lediglich suche nach hilfe bei der fehlersuche.

Natürlich hätte ich in dem post auch gleich mit logdateien um mich werfen können, gibt ja viele, erst recht bei 3 verschiedenen VMs (die originale, mit manuell konfiguriertem kernel gibts leider nich mehr), und da ich nicht weiß wo genau der fehler sitzen könnte kommen gleich einige in frage. Ich wollts nur übersichtlicher halten und hätte die logs dann auf anfrage gepostet.

Die konfiguration is den beiden guides entnommen. Kann sie hier gerne noch mal rezitieren, aber glaub das is auch nich grad der bringer. Die einzige Anpassung is in der make.conf. Falls du willst kann ich aber gerne die gesamte kernel konfig mal posten.

----------

